# Protein



## snake (Jun 17, 2015)

Not to start a protein debate but would it be correct to assume when on gear, you're protein intake should go up? How much would you think is a useful amount without adding extra useless calories?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 17, 2015)

I always go higher on protein either way sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 17, 2015)

snake said:


> Not to start a protein debate but would it be correct to assume when on gear, you're protein intake should go up? How much would you think is a useful amount without adding extra useless calories?



It doesn't have to go up but you can increase it a bit if you like. How much to increase it depends on how much you're taking in already.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 17, 2015)

Just keep eating lean venison brother, and you will be fine.


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

try taking the minimum you can while still reaching your goal to cut the calories down


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

venison or bison, can't argue with that at all


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I always go either way



Thank you Jenners

Your quotes always have a way of making it into my signature


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 17, 2015)

snake said:


> Not to start a protein debate but would it be correct to assume when on gear, you're protein intake should go up? How much would you think is a useful amount without adding extra useless calories?



As doc said it doesnt need to go up. My protien intake only goes up when I add cals but all my macros go up and they all stay within the same range. When I come off cycle I just keep eating the same diet as I was in the cycle and I wont up my cals again until im 4-5 weeks into my next cycle.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I always go higher on protein either way sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



I bet you do


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 17, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Thank you Jenners
> 
> Your quotes always have a way of making it into my signature





Cobra Strike said:


> I bet you do



lol, never said I didn't find the female body interesting


----------



## finacat (Jun 18, 2015)

id say depends how much lean muscle you carry

at 6'2 - 200 - 6-7% bf
i would be getting 250 minimum to grow 
ive tried the whole 1g/lbm but it didnt seem to get me anywhere
better safe than sorry 2g/lbm i would say


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

finacat said:


> id say depends how much lean muscle you carry
> 
> at 6'2 - 200 - 6-7% bf
> i would be getting 250 minimum to grow
> ...



You can 450 g of protien a day...doesnt mean your gonna grow. You need the other parts of the puzzle as well


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to get all of my protein from whole lean foods but that means for the most part.... chicken. I take a protein drink in the morning that gets me out the door with 30g. and a small protein bar (20g.) with my coffee once I'm at work.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

snake said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm trying to get all of my protein from whole lean foods but that means for the most part.... chicken. I take a protein drink in the morning that gets me out the door with 30g. and a small protein bar (20g.) with my coffee once I'm at work.



Thats a good idea. Whats the nutrition on that protien bar?

Dont be scared to mix up your meats like beef/turkey/chicken/fish...each meat offers its own good nutrients that your body needs...plus chicken gets old as fk lol


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2015)

finacat said:


> id say depends how much lean muscle you carry
> 
> at 6'2 - 200 - 6-7% bf
> i would be getting 250 minimum to grow
> ...



If you're at 6% BF, I would think you may need to get some of your protein from Mickey D's. Below 8% is like a death zone for me.


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Thats a good idea. Whats the nutrition on that protien bar?
> 
> Dont be scared to mix up your meats like beef/turkey/chicken/fish...each meat offers its own good nutrients that your body needs...plus chicken gets old as fk lol


http://i.imgur.com/o2xTbCW.png

My mother-in-law snags them up for me at 50c a bar. (My mother-in-law love me  )

I do eat a variety of pig since I raise 2-3 a year and there tends to be a few deer that die of lead poisoning around my place. The pork is fine as long as I stay away from the sausage and pork roll.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

snake said:


> http://i.imgur.com/o2xTbCW.png
> 
> My mother-in-law snags them up for me at 50c a bar. (My mother-in-law love me  )
> 
> I do eat a variety of pig since I raise 2-3 a year and there tends to be a few deer that die of lead poisoning around my place. The pork is fine as long as I stay away from the sausage and pork roll.



Thats not to bad if a protien bar. It seems all the deer around my old mans house die of lead poisoning as well...maybe theres an epidemic???


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Dont be scared to mix up your meats like beef/turkey/chicken/fish...each meat offers its own good nutrients that your body needs...plus chicken gets old as fk lol



This right here! I eat 4 & 7 % ground beef and 1 & 7 % ground turkey and well...I'm lean as fuuk...I really look at just "chicken" as broscience

oh and 5 % ground pork 

Just looked at my meats...had to change a couple lol


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2015)

We've had some some goods threads in the past on this subject. When I'm blasting AAS I bump my protein to 2grams per lb of bw. Especially now when im blasting Deca.


----------

